
Data Serialization is different to Data Transfer - dekayed
http://www.programmingevolved.com/blog/2013/02/17/data-serialization-is-different-to-data-transfer/
======
tantalor
In other words, data serialization is different than object serialization.

YAML syntax supports user-defined types, JSON doesn't. Of course, nobody
thinking straight would deserialize unsafe objects, so it's practical to think
of both JSON and YAML generally as data serialization formats and nothing
more.

